# Independent Garage in Scottish Borders?



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello! I have recently moved from Lancashire to Peebles (about 25 miles south of Edinburgh) and am looking for a good garage to service an (unmodified) Mk1 TT. Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

Still looking .... Somewhere around Carlisle or Newcastle upon Tyne would not be out of the question ....


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

northwood said:


> Still looking .... Somewhere around Carlisle or Newcastle upon Tyne would not be out of the question ....


Just had my TT serviced by Autohaus at Loanhead. Minor service plus wheel alignment check for less than the dealer I’d used up to now quoted for just the service. Also asked about changing the gearbox oil but was told it was not needed, so thumbs up for honesty. Car ready when they said it would be, so all good. Will go back again for the next service.


----------



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

BW57 said:


> Just had my TT serviced by Autohaus at Loanhead. Minor service plus wheel alignment check for less than the dealer I’d used up to now quoted for just the service. Also asked about changing the gearbox oil but was told it was not needed, so thumbs up for honesty. Car ready when they said it would be, so all good. Will go back again for the next service.


Many thanks for the information - I never found Autohaus in my own internet searches! In fact (very reluctantly!) I sold my TT a couple of months ago, but will bear them in mind for the future.


----------

